# Teaching to walk on the treadmill



## JLD (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Was wondering if anyone ever used this method for their very energetic dogs? Mina is 4 months old and here in NE I'm finding it hard sometimes to get her out for excercise at night when I get home from work (trying to take a 5 and 6 year old out for nightime walks when it's 15 degrees out is also not appealing - for ANY of us.lol). I had jokingly mentioned it to my trainer and she said that some GSD folks have used treadmills for years.

Was wondering IF that's done, how it works etc.
She gets plenty of excercise on the weekends and is in full day day care tu/th, I was just wondering if some night I needed to take the edge off, you know?
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw Cesar do this on a number of "Dog Whisperer" episodes. I wonder if you could find them on Youtube?? Search for "cesar dog treadmill" or "dog whisperer treadmill"?? I'll do some sleuthing for ya.... I think it would be a great idea....not a substitute for daily outside walks....but an addition, or for when you are crunched on time.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Some dogs have a hard time with things moving under their feet, but with time you can teach this. 

Start by clicking and treating when the dog approaches the treadmill. Then click and treat when the dog steps on the treadmill with it not moving. Then you want to start the treadmill at it's slowest speed after the dog is on it, and squat facing the dog with treats. This is the hardest part. If you can get the dog to start walking towards the treat instead of jumping off, then you got it. Increase speed gradually and never leave unattended.


----------



## JLD (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! That sounds like a plan. And no, I'd never leave her unattended. Now if only we could get a double wide, Mommy could get her excerise in too!


----------



## JLD (Nov 23, 2009)

And thanks for the offer to sleuth, Buoyant Dog, that would be great!


----------



## JLD (Nov 23, 2009)

My Lord, you really can find everything you need on the internet. one search - got this 
http://www.howtodothings.com/pets-animals/how-to-teach-your-dog-to-walk-on-a-treadmill


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd be a little cautious with a 4mo old pup on a treadmill - do you have a long 'run'-way that you can toss her dinner down, one kibble at a time? you can also ask her for some 'work' before each toss, play hide the toy, do some box work etc: your 5 & 6 yr olds (kids I'm assuming) will probably love doing the box games too so stock up on those boxes


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.movieweb.com/tv/TV7VEdbedHhsac/HUFJCKFJ5CUxJN


----------



## JLD (Nov 23, 2009)

Alto,

What are box games?


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to walk and jog Mocha on the treadmill. It is actually very easy if they already know how to walk on a leash.

1 - The dog gets on the treadmil only one way and comes of only one way. They walk up and turn around and walk down when they are finished..no side exits no front exits.

2 - With the treadmill "OFF" Walk the dog on the treadmill and stand to the right (off the treadmill), holding the leash like you normally would.

3 - Push the start button and as the treadmill starts to move issue the walk or heel command and give a slight tug on the leash. Remain to his/her side.

4 - Accelerate the treadmill slowly until you think the dog is walking at a normal walk pace. After they get usde to this, you can acceleratethe treadmill some more. The most you will get out of the treadmil is a kind of trot / jog. Build up to this and after a few weeks, add a little incline to make the exercise more challenging.

5 - When it is time to stop slow the treadmill down gradually; allow the dog time to adjust their pace. And then walk the dog of the back, the same way they came on.

Note - I always have the leash on the dog; I some time wrap the leash loosely around the front ofthe treadmill (I exercise at the same time, pushups, situps or curls). I never leave the dog alone and even when exercising I am right there paying attention. ANd just in case I have the emergency cord attached to his leash or collar...once my little butthead just stopped walking and slid right off, so I learned. With this being said, if you choose to wrap the leash to the front of the treadmill, position yourself in front of the treadmill because your buddy is going to want to see what you are doing.

When it was a nasty rain and I didn't want to run outside, we had to take turns...30min each.


----------

